# 32lbs of Lovin Is Headed Somewhere



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Question is Where???

0103 8555 7494 7459 XXXX

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn​


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

OH &%%^$#!!!

Someone's about to get it


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

32 LBS ?? holy crap Joey have you lost it totally ?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I think he's totally lost it!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That's goin to leave a mark!:tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

One could argue that he never had it to begin with. :ss


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

32 pounds! That's going to set off car alarms and have every dog in the neighborhood barking! Maybe you should warn the target's neighbors, lol


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

...... WOW.......


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm expecting the record for the largest none-nuke blast in recorded history.

:tu:tu:tu:tu:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like someone is getting a new bowling ball!  :r:r

Some poor bastage is going to get a good spankin!:mn:mn:mn


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Sounds like someone is getting a new bowling ball!  :r:r


or two hehe


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Cremosa + gravel = 32 lbs?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

chenvt said:


> Cremosa + gravel = 32 lbs?


No Gravel. This one is going to leave a rather large mark. May even make the recipient have to get a cooler.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ir13 said:


> No Gravel. This one is going to leave a rather large mark. May even make the recipient have to get a cooler.


But you didn't say "no cremosa".. HRMMMMMM


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

chenvt said:


> but you didn't say "no cremosa".. Hrmmmmmm


32lbs of :BS sounds awesome


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ir13 said:


> No Gravel. This one is going to leave a rather large mark. May even make the recipient have to get a cooler.


HA! I have a cooler! Until I read this post, I was teeny bit worried given our history, Joey. Now I can go about my bidness ... can't wait to see some poor slob get creamed! :chk


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

32lbs..........




Thats a small kid...



Joey...what have you done????








Shawn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> 32lbs..........
> 
> Thats a small kid...
> 
> ...


Hopefully not visited the local elementary school in the past couple days


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

chenvt said:


> Hopefully not visited the local elementary school in the past couple days


ROFL!!! That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ir13 said:


> No Gravel. This one is going to leave a rather large mark. May even make the recipient have to get a cooler.


Poor Al!:chk:chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Joey is bombing people again? ...And with 32lb ordinance?

That's not gonna be pretty.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

32 POUNDS!!!! Man, this is not a precision strike, expect high collateral damage!!!! 

Somebody is certainly living by the adage"go big or go home"!!!

:gn:chk:gn:chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

i stopped at 32 lbs, bc i dont want to kill the reciepient, just brutally scar them for life 

There was plenty of space in the box for another 15lbs of bombing material


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> Poor Al!:chk:chk


Nope. Joey likes me.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Nope. Joey likes me.


How sure are you??


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

32 Pounds of Awesome!!!

If it doesn't kill ya!!!:hn


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'm feelin' pretty safe right now, at least. No threats from Joey lately.  And all signs seem to be pointing at Al. LOL

I do fear for when Simon gets his internet back, though.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> No Gravel. This one is going to leave a rather large mark. May even make the recipient have to get *another* cooler.





massphatness said:


> HA! I have a cooler! Until I read this post, I was teeny bit worried given our history, Joey. Now I can go about my bidness ... can't wait to see some poor slob get creamed! :chk


That's the word Joey really meant! I'm not so sure your out of the woods big guy!

Now it would be REALLY funny if you were the "poor slob".


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> That's the word Joey really meant! I'm not so sure your out of the woods big guy!
> 
> Now it would be REALLY funny if you were the "poor slob".


Damn, did i put A instead of A nother. My bad.  :hn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Well, I'm feelin' pretty safe right now, at least. *No threats from Joey lately.*  And all signs seem to be pointing at Al. LOL
> 
> I do fear for when Simon gets his internet back, though.


:BS He's been threatening me lately but...I HAVE A COOLER!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Roll on, Joey. :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

.... cooler :hn:gn:BS :r:r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Joey, is this why you wanted Volts addy ?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Joey, is this why you wanted Volts addy ?


:r:r:r:r:r:r:bn


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

/me hides and hopes harrisonburg is safe

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

seeing stuff likes this makes me want to take my return address off of that pipe tobacco im sending you. hehe


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Where is this going? Maybe Maynard, Mass??


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Where is this going? Maybe Maynard, Mass??


Vinny is in for this one? :gn:chk


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Where is this going? Maybe Maynard, Mass??


I don't care who you are, that's funny!:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Vin's gonna be phat and happy. :tu
I love it.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Joey, is this why you wanted Volts addy ?


Not funny...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Not funny...


Oh contraire!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is going to be good! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Rest assured, this is not heading my way ... :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

32lbs!?! Did you mail someone a small child???


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

32 lbs huh? Joey you sending someone your little girly car?

Go get em bro:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

:tu got popcorn and comfy chair. waiting for the fireworks.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> 32lbs!?! Did you mail someone a small child???


That ain't even funny.
One more kid shows up at this house and I'm moving out. :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WHERE indeed! Sounds like a bunker buster :gn
:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Rest assured, this is not heading my way ... :tu


:BS I hope your wrong:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> I think he's totally lost it!


NAHHH...he never had it to begin with!!:r:r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Let me guess, 2-15 lb spiral hams and a dozen Free Cubas.

That's good eating and smoking there!!


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Another cooler? phew....thank the lawd. I dont have a cooler, lol.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

so when is this supposed to land? 32 pounds could be a lot of things... 

32pounds of frozen treats
32pounds of tobacco treats
32pounds of straight gun powder in a box
32pounds of napalm
32pounds of cremosas... oh wait i already said napalm
32pounds of socks

its frozen treats isn't it... what else would you ever use a cooler for? lord have mercy on that poor targets soul.... 32 pounds of frozen treats. someone send that person a tread mill.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

guess we're safe..........to costly to send over this way, and if not...we're are not alone :ss................................happy hunting :gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> guess we're safe..........to costly to send over this way, and if not...we're are not alone :ss................................happy hunting :gn


sending it to an APO is as costly as sending it to any domestic addy :ss


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> so when is this supposed to land? 32 pounds could be a lot of things...
> 
> 32pounds of frozen treats
> 32pounds of tobacco treats
> ...


You forgot 32lbs of C4. How many toes would 32lbs of socks cover anyway? 
I'm betting it's 32 lbs of legumes- the bomb that keeps on bombing.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

maybe its a cluster bomb?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe it's 32 lbs. of cow :BS?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

gene said:


> You forgot 32lbs of C4. How many toes would 32lbs of socks cover anyway?
> I'm betting it's 32 lbs of legumes- the bomb that keeps on bombing.


What a great idea. Just doing the math, 32 lbs of dried beans, about $17, pint bottle of good New England molasses about $2, half lb of maple bacon about $3, 1 bottle hot sauce about $8, 1 can tomato sauce about $1, postage about $20. A full year of loud, fragrant farts, priceless. For everything else there is Airwick® Air Freshener.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

This should have landed today. Where's the carnage? :tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> This should have landed today. Where's the carnage? :tu


Nope


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

When is it landing?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> When is it landing?


 :tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gwc4sc said:


> :tpd:


it will take about 5 days to get where it is going


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

BigVito said:


> it will take about 5 days to get where it is going


and you know this because.....???


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> and you know this because.....???


Psychic of course :tu

Not to be confused with PSYCHO... which is Joey.. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gwc4sc said:


> and you know this because.....???


recon?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

BigVito said:


> recon?


Nice work:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gwc4sc said:


> Nice work:tu


Thank you, don't tell Joey :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Thank you, don't tell Joey :r


:r you know all Vito!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ja3480 said:


> :r you know all Vito!!!


:r that's what I keep telling people


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Thank you, don't tell Joey :r


Lips are sealed:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Lips are sealed:tu


I'l bend your thumb back real hard!!!! :r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Crap I think I know where it is going too(Hope I'm wrong). Maybe we just have a smaller pack coming. Men to the bunker!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173907&page=6


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Crap I think I know where it is going too(Hope I'm wrong). Maybe we just have a smaller pack coming. Men to the bunker!!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173907&page=6


DING DING DING

We have a winner. I felt the tiki hut boys needed a little care package.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ir13 said:


> The Question is Where???
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 7459 XXXX
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn​


does jordan live in the tiki hut !!??? LOL

great stuff!!!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

ir13 said:


> DING DING DING
> 
> We have a winner. I felt the tiki hut boys needed a little care package.


Woah, now. You are hitting the Tiki _*Bar*._ The Tiki _*Hut*_ is, I am sure, where you were aiming.

SSG Adams, I'll be waiting at the LZ during your next PHX run with a gator to load this all in. Thank you. 

CPT M


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Woah, now. You are hitting the Tiki _*Bar*._ The Tiki _*Hut*_ is, I am sure, where you were aiming.
> 
> SSG Adams, I'll be waiting at the LZ during your next PHX run with a gator to load this all in. Thank you.
> 
> CPT M


Sure thing I feel like bombing someone close


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TikiHut27 said:


> Woah, now. You are hitting the Tiki _*Bar*._ The Tiki _*Hut*_ is, I am sure, where you were aiming.
> 
> SSG Adams, I'll be waiting at the LZ during your next PHX run with a gator to load this all in. Thank you.
> 
> CPT M


what is the addy for the hut?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I have it!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang on just a dol gurned minute, here! That just ain't right!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

32lbs???? How did I miss this one wow, I cant believe it is only 32 lbs doesnt seem like alot. Joey your losing your touch bro.



Cant wait to see the devastation.


Mo'Lar


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Molarman777 said:


> 32lbs???? How did I miss this one wow, I cant believe it is only 32 lbs doesnt seem like alot. Joey your losing your touch bro.
> 
> Cant wait to see the devastation.
> 
> Mo'Lar


Oh, you just wait, you got something similar coming your way when you least expect it


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone reading this could pm the Tiki Hut address


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Good Job Joey. I guess you actually do send bombs out.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Good Job Joey. I guess you actually do send bombs out.


With my vino about 99% full, i may have to send out some more. Your still on the list :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> With my vino about 99% full, i may have to send out some more. Your still on the list :tg


:r
Gogetum


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow was the mail guy pissed off yesterday when they came in with the mail. They called me over the radio and told me too come get my huge package. All I can say is thanks Joey and the Palmetto State Herf Crew. Of course with all these cigars I'm just going to give out more. Guess there will be even more US troops smoking now. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW that is a huge box:tu

Enjoy those


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Makes me smile. Great job Joey and crew!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Joey doesn't suck.


That is all.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

That's some goood lovin'


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Joey,

You wanna get hit with afew more? The next one will be quality not quantity my friend, so go ahead make my VINO(that was horrible)!



:gn


Even though you are a big bullie, that was a nice hit.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Molarman777 said:


> Joey,
> 
> You wanna get hit with afew more? The next one will be quality not quantity my friend, so go ahead make my VINO(that was horrible)!
> 
> ...


I dont want to have to really put a hurting on ya, so i will leave it at that.

It will be :mn time for you in the future.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit on the tiki bar................if I need a smoke or two I know where to go:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Joey doesn't suck.
> 
> That is all.


He nibbles....

THAT IS ALL! :bn


----------

